# Mansfield, OH M Bk/Tan *Felix*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15534174


More About Felix.Meet Felix...he came in as a stray on 1/13/10...he is about 2-3 yrs old and is a friendly guy who wants to be outside playing in the snow rather than cooped up in a pen all day and night. 

Pet ID: 25 1/13 


Richland County Dog Warden
Mansfield, OH
419-774-5892


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Bump still listed


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

They have a wonderful girl who helps out there as she just helped me out with Maddona. They do have transports to Buffalo.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Felix is now URGENT

:help:


----------

